# The Little Aerocycle that Could: A Pretty Camelback Who Dreams to One Day Have a Tank



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 26, 2019)

_*The Little Aerocycle That Could:  A Pretty Camelback Who Dreams to One Day Have a Tank*_
Here is a project that came to me in May of 2017.   The two Aarons (@ratrodz and @VintageSchwinn.com ) had bought the bicycle at an obscure Pennsylvania auction.  I picked it up on their behalf on my return trip from Spring Brimfield.  After loading the bicycle in my car I knew I wanted to own it.  Still to this day I am not sure what attracted me to the bicycle; it was an ambitious project!  The tank was long gone, and someone had cut off the top bar, flipped it and turned the little Aerocycle into a girl's rider.  During the bike's history, the frame, fork, rack, and fenders had been painted with two coats of over paint.  I guess part of me wanted to save the ole' gal as she was destined to be parted; the guys had already pre-sold the original rear light when I fetched the bike from the auction.

Here is how the *little Aerocycle *looked when I picked her up:






Here are a couple images of paint removal test areas May 2017:







Image of the light that that went elsewhere:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 26, 2019)

After the paint test spots produced positive results I then disassembled the bicycle.  The black and chestnut colored overpaint layers were completely removed from the frame and fork.




The frame post paint removal:





The frame was then sent off to the _Aerocycle ninja master_ Cliff Mote to be properly corrected.  Cliff did a fantastic job with the sex reversal surgery:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 26, 2019)

The paint removal on the fenders was tedious and very time consuming.  The chestnut paint came off just fine, there was an additional layer of silver paint that tried my patience.  Once completed everything was sent off for a cosmetic refresher.  The weld areas on the frame of course were the primary issue of concern.  The guard and the rear rack still need paint to be removed...it feels like it never ends.

Here is the _little Aerocycle_ as of a couple days ago:





I am thrilled with the results of the repainting on the weld spots!  A huge shout-out to Tom Clark for his assistance.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 26, 2019)

Brant - The bike looks fantastic. Very well done on bringing this one back to life. Nice save!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 26, 2019)

Wow!
Amazing transformation!
Who woulda thunk? Lol!
Cliff and Tom are the go to guys for sure.
Something tells me, that we will be seeing that bike complete in all its glory, in the not too distant future.


----------



## catfish (Feb 26, 2019)

Nice work.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 26, 2019)

Anyone know what year(s) the cool fork stop bracket was used on the Aerocycle like the one above?


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 26, 2019)

What a transformation! Great work. What did you use for stripper on the house paint?


----------



## raidingclosets (Feb 26, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> Anyone know what year(s) the cool fork stop bracket was used on the Aerocycle like the one above?




I personally believe that they were all equipped with them from the factory, but occasionally you see them without (I believe this is due to them breaking off). I have a 1934 and 1936 and one bike has one that’s broken off and one is still present.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 26, 2019)

HA  i remember that auction  I bid pretty high on that thing but got stomped by Aaron


----------



## SWPA (Feb 26, 2019)

Super cool.


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 26, 2019)

WOW! That's deadication!


----------



## ccmerz (Feb 26, 2019)

I know it's still early, but this has to be the sex change of the year, or ever!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 26, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> Anyone know what year(s) the cool fork stop bracket was used on the Aerocycle like the one above?





raidingclosets said:


> I personally believe that they were all equipped with them from the factory, but occasionally you see them without (I believe this is due to them breaking off). I have a 1934 and 1936 and one bike has one that’s broken off and one is still present.






Yep!
My 34 model has the stop.
It's a pretty stout bracket, so not likely to get broken off accidentally.
I can't imagine why anyone would cut it off, so I don't know what the deal is with the bikes that were made without them.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 26, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> What did you use for stripper on the house paint?



I used Everclear alcohol for stripping the chestnut, black, and silver paint.  There was some lead white porch paint on the fenders and guard, for that color a soy-based stripper was used.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 26, 2019)

Today we were doing an exhibit install at the gallery so I did not have heaps of time to work on the Aerocycle.  I was able to get a few things accomplished.


----------



## SWPA (Feb 27, 2019)

What a gem! Forgive me for asking, since you posted everything in the last 24 hours, did you do all this work/project in the last 24 hours? Or is this more of a Before & After posting?

EDIT: Nevermind, just re-read your post that said you started this project in May 2017, I was confused because you just started this thread yesterday, nevertheless nice transformation!


----------



## bikiba (Feb 27, 2019)

A fantastic transformation - this is great.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks like a lil person could really stretch their legs on that bad boy. Nice save Brant!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 27, 2019)

Nice bike!! good for you. looks like a fun bike!! ENJOY!!!!


----------



## kreika (Feb 27, 2019)

Do you have a line on a tank yet?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 28, 2019)

That's gonna be a tough 'one to find. rarer than a diamond in a goat's ass.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 28, 2019)

kreika said:


> Do you have a line on a tank yet?



No leads but one can live with hope.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 1, 2019)

I don't know of a fabricator that could make one, but if you have a picture or two, I'm sure some one from the c.a.b.e. could make one. good luck.


----------

